# First Finished Props of 2012



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I've been at it since early May this year. Things are finally taking shape, but not much in the way of completely finished till I made these offerings for the altar the other day...



















The top is just made from recycled foam guts.. took an old corpse apart that was never used and just slapped it in a bowl, kinda heart shaped... I like it...

Was out of the game last year. Just couldn't get motivated to put so much as a tombstone up, but pretty much hitting a decent stride for this year. Here's hoping I have lots more to show off! :jol:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that is disgusting. And I ABSOLUTELY love it!! fantastic job.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job DLC!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Creepy!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Mmmm- looks nommable


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwww, gross! Those look astoundingly real.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ewww...those worms look so real! Great prop!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's gruesome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those are so realistic looking!!! It is amazing how you created something that looks so lifelike....my skin is still crawling!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

thats friggin awesome DLC,looks amazingly real,well done!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

two "ewws" a "disgusting" AND a "gruesome"! High compliments indeed! 

Thanks guys. Glad you like...


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Gross...but very nice.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is friggin gross! Congratulations on successful props. Extremely realistic...Nice work!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow! Really great. Those worms are disgustlingly fantastic!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Nasty!!


----------



## Emily Diehl (Jun 13, 2012)

Gross! These are awesome!! Nice work


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Are we sure they're fake??!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Good job.


----------

